# 2" Blazer vanes for a finger shooter?



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been shooting n2" Blazers since winter, out of my target recurves, and my Finger shooting compounds....I like them a lot...a 4", or 5" feather might be more forgiving, but I wouldnt shoot Feather fletching through a Bisket.....Jim


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've used them for about 5 years and I find them to be more than adequate, I highly recommend them.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I love them! I shot my elk this past season at 45-yards with a wide cut on contact BH. They fly great or like feathers. I was suprised as well when I first tried them.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I shoot the Ovation with fingers also. The blazer vanes have worked very well for me. They are very tough as well. I was very skeptical about them until I tried them.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been shooting Blazers fro the past 7 years. I love them...indoor, hunting....3D. Love them.


----------



## waterop (Mar 14, 2010)

They are a great vane. Been shooting them for 4 years on my compound. Tried other and always go back to them.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

waterop said:


> They are a great vane. Been shooting them for 4 years on my compound. Tried other and always go back to them.


Well said.


----------

